
AI can learn from data without ever having access to it - wamatt
http://qz.com/814934/ai-can-learn-from-data-without-ever-having-access-to-it/
======
Undertow_
Just to clear it up, it doesn't learn by creating data on its own, but rather
has other algorithms spoonfeeding it information so that the personal data
doesn't ever reach the student AI.

~~~
bpicolo
But the teachers still have access? So is this mostly about inter-party
training without raw access?

~~~
gradys
This seems to be more about reducing the risk of reverse engineering the
training data of a machine learned system, which could expose sensitive
information.

Without any special countermeasures, training a model on medical patient data
and then releasing the model's parameters or even just making it possible for
others to run the model on inputs they supply might allow someone to partially
reconstruct the patient data.

This is a somewhat separate issue from whether the engineers building this
system have access to the training data. You can achieve that by writing your
training script and then running it in an environment that you don't
personally have read access to.

------
carlmcqueen
Being a pessimist about school, as it wasn't fun for me or fit my learning
style, I found myself thinking that we were going to only make AI as stupid as
we are with this method.

On the real side, however, I think anyway in which we can keep people and
their information safe in the face of progress are paths we should absolutely
take.

------
maxt
Honorable mention:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De-
anonymization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De-anonymization)

------
thecopy
I had to do TWO Page-Downs to get to the content. Really?

------
ooqr
Could this potentially make AI more accurate by mitigating overfitting?

------
ianai
And they immediately vowed to not use it. Jk

------
natch
For the record, since the article is oblivious, others (Microsoft, Apple) are
working on this too. Wired article: [https://www.wired.com/2016/06/apples-
differential-privacy-co...](https://www.wired.com/2016/06/apples-differential-
privacy-collecting-data/)

~~~
denzil_correa
The OP links to this exact same Wired article.

~~~
natch
The OP? I think you mean the article? But I don't believe that link was in
there when I posted.

